# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  مروى لإيلاف: رفضت ظهوري بالمايوه في أحاسيس   - أحمد عدلي

## ادارة المنتدى

قالت الفنانة اللبنانية مروى أنها كثيراً ما تتعرض للإشاعات دون أن تعرف مصدرها، مؤكدة على أن هذه الإشاعات لا تشغل بالها، نافية في الوقت نفسه وجود أي خلافات مع الفنانة علا غانم والتي شاركتها في بطولة الفيلم.

أكثر...

----------

